# Logitech G510 - Nach Update auf L. Game Software 7.0 funktioniert nicht mehr alles



## Idefix Windhund (10. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,
gestern habe ich mein PC neu aufgesetzt und habe mir dabei auch gleich alle Aktuellen Treiber und Software meines Logitech G510 Keyboards gezogen und installiert. Nun sehe ich und benutze zum ersten mal die Logitech Game Software 7.0. Eigentlich selbsterklärend das ganze. Doch einige Funktionen funktionieren gar nicht. 

- Die Anwendungstaste wechselt bei der Einstellung "Zum nächsten Applet wechseln" nicht weiter. Die Taste reagiert gar nicht. Bei der Einstellung "Aktive Applets auflisten" funktioniert die Anwendungstaste wieder. Ich möchte aber wie in der alten Software die Applets durch schalten und nicht erst eine Liste durchgehen. 

- Das Game Panel zeigt mir gar nicht mehr an wen ich eine G - Tasten Funktion ausführe. Früher hat es mir im Panel angezeigt unter welchen Namen ich die G - Tasten Funktion gespeichert habe.

- Ich suche in der Software die Möglichkeit das es mein PC wieder nach Spielen durchsucht um eventuell die Profile dafür zu aktivieren/ freizuschalten oder was auch immer. 

Habt ihr die selben Probleme? Oder hat ihr Tipps?

Gruß

Game S.


----------



## DrSin (10. März 2011)

Hab ich an meiner G15 auch, Software runter schmeissen und die alte wieder drauf, dann geht es wieder.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. März 2011)

Also wie bei Windows/ Bullguard/ Steam ... mit jeder neuen Version "Verschlimmbesserungen"


----------



## DrSin (10. März 2011)

Das Problem ist soweit bekannt, aber Logitech kümmert sich nicht drum.


----------



## inzpekta (10. März 2011)

Hi @ all,
hab mir gerade eine G510 zugelegt... Hab ähnliche Probs
Wo find ich denn die alte Software? Bei Logitech gibt's nur die neuen...


----------



## DrSin (10. März 2011)

Nein, bei Logitech gibt es die alte, einfach Gamepanel-Software anklicken und nicht die Gaming-Software.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. März 2011)

Is ja eine tolle Werbung für Logitech


----------



## inzpekta (10. März 2011)

Danke DrSin...
Funktioniert wesentlich besser


----------

